# Exposed to Tyzzers. What to do?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

5 weeks ago i had another breeder here that now have tyzzers in her stock. She's suspecting it comes from a mice she had home before visiting me, so my stock problably have been exposed to the bacteria that causes Tyzzers.

I haven't had any dead or sick mice, except one male, but i think he was just getting old and was pts. He did not have any symptoms like the other mice from the other breeder.

How to deal with this? Do I need to quarantine or what?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a new one for me; there's plenty of info on line, and it all points to something that causes no obvious symptoms in carriers, and which is oddly not a problem for some strains of meeces, but fatal to others.

http://www.zoologix.com/rodent/Datashee ... iforme.htm

Here's a link to some info; sorry haven't looked for Danish language stuff, so I hope this is good for you.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

moustress said:


> This is a new one for me; there's plenty of info on line, and it all points to something that causes no obvious symptoms in carriers, and which is oddly not a problem for some strains of meeces, but fatal to others.
> 
> http://www.zoologix.com/rodent/Datashee ... iforme.htm
> 
> Here's a link to some info; sorry haven't looked for Danish language stuff, so I hope this is good for you.


Thanks for the link, but only new thing for me there is that the bacteria also could infect my cats, if my stock was infected.

I'm thinking there should have been some dead animals by now; I've had both mice- and gerbil-litters in that period since the other breeder was here. I suppose babies are more sensitive to such infections than adults?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, that's not good. Makes me glad I don't go to shows or bring home pet shop meeces anymore. (Last time was a half a year ago.)


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.helium.com/items/755870-tyzz ... treatments

Duno if this will help but according to this link gerbils should show signs of it within 48 hours and 80% of them wouldnt have survived. Since you've only had one death I think its safe to say your ok, just keep an eye on them


----------

